# Probleme mit char profiel



## Taurius2 (6. Februar 2007)

ich benutze den Blasc profiler und als ich ins neue gildenforum meine daten posten wollte is mir aufgefallen das da noch daten sind die schon einige monate alt sind und wollte wissen ob das problem bei buffet.de liegt oder ob bei mir mit dem addon was nich stimmt (hab schonmal neu installiert).


----------



## Roran (6. Februar 2007)

Taurius2 schrieb:


> ich benutze den Blasc profiler und als ich ins neue gildenforum meine daten posten wollte is mir aufgefallen das da noch daten sind die schon einige monate alt sind und wollte wissen ob das problem bei buffet.de liegt oder ob bei mir mit dem addon was nich stimmt (hab schonmal neu installiert).


Also für mich biste Stufe 60 Tauren-Schamane, ich weiß nicht was da falsch sein soll.

Es ist schön das Du rund rum erklärst, aber leider kaum Info gibst was da falsch ist,
bitte gibt INFO und werde konkreter und nicht allgemein in den Aussagen.

Ohne genügend Info können wir nicht helfen.


----------



## Deowin (6. Februar 2007)

hi,

hab gerade festgestellt das mein Profil seit gestern nicht aktualisiert wurde. Die Tage davor ging es problemlos - Profil war immer Tagesaktuell was Ausrüstung und Stufe angeht usw. Gestern habe ich WoW beendet, der Upload wurde angezeigt wie immer - ohne Fehlermeldung - laut Anzeige alles ok. 

Heute schau ich rein und es ist nicht aktuell obwohl nichts am Uploader verändert wurde, Updates läd er selbständig aktuell runter und wie gesagt die Anzeige war normal.

Keine Ahnung wo das herkommt - werds heut Abend nochmal testen aber evtl. läuft da ja wo anders auch noch was schief.

Gruß
Deowin


----------



## Taurius2 (6. Februar 2007)

Roran schrieb:


> Also für mich biste Stufe 60 Tauren-Schamane, ich weiß nicht was da falsch sein soll.
> 
> Es ist schön das Du rund rum erklärst, aber leider kaum Info gibst was da falsch ist,
> bitte gibt INFO und werde konkreter und nicht allgemein in den Aussagen.
> ...



also mein jetziger stand mit mein schamane is lvl 65 komplett anderen equip andere gilde und elementar skillung also komplett anders als da steht


----------



## Dormelosch (6. Februar 2007)

Deowin schrieb:


> Heute schau ich rein und es ist nicht aktuell obwohl nichts am Uploader verändert wurde, Updates läd er selbständig aktuell runter und wie gesagt die Anzeige war normal.



Gut, dann bin ich nicht der einzige mit diesem Problem!


----------



## mastakillah (6. Februar 2007)

mein profil wir auch nicht mehr abgeglichen ich bin bei buffed immer noch mastakillah krieger lvl 60 be der Gilde Vicious games
das stimmt bei weitem nicht mehr ich habe auch komplet neues equip bin lvl 65 und auch bei einer neuen gilde
woran könnte das liegen?

lg mastakillah


----------



## mastakillah (6. Februar 2007)

jetzt hats bei mir funktioniert ich hab nur den profil neu installiert und bei den addons da hackal aus und an gemacht^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


lg mastakillah


----------



## Taurius2 (6. Februar 2007)

hmm... schade bei mir funzt das neu installieren nich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mein schurke is auch noch aufn falschen lvl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roran (6. Februar 2007)

Testet das mal.

Rechts klick auf das BLASC Symbol in der Taskleiste,
*" neue BLASC Version suchen"* klicken.

Im Verzeichniss 
*World of Warcraft\BLASC*
Die Datei *BLASC.exe* LÖSCHEN
Dann die Datei *BlascLoader.exe* starten.

Dann müßte es normaler weise wieder klappen.


----------



## Deowin (7. Februar 2007)

also ich hab das gestern mal gemacht mit der Blasc.exe löschen bzw. BlascLoader.exe starten - er hat die blasc.exe neu heruntergeladen - alles wunderbar.

Mein Profil wurde allerdings trotzdem nicht aktualisiert - neue Blasc-Version suchen hat auch nix gebracht.

Wenn ich WoW beende bekomme ich eine positive Übertragungsmeldung - auch wenn ich dann nochmal auf Profil übertragen gehe zeigt er mir an das keine veränderten Daten vorhanden sind (stimmt ja irgendwie auch da er ja diese Daten vorher beim beenden von WoW übertragen hat). Trotzdem ist mein Profil nicht aktuell.

ka woran das liegt - werd heut abend nochmal den kompletten Client neue installieren - mal schaun - aber an irgendwas muss es doch liegen das es problemlos geht und dann auf einmal - ohne das was verändert wurde - nicht mehr funktioniert. 

(Autoupdate is eingeschaltet - aktuelle Version vorhanden)

Gruß
Deowin
Paladin - Alleria EU


----------

